# Looking to "HO" Sat Feb



## Tower_climber (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm getting out of this arctic freezer (7 degrees this morning up here in PA) and headed South. 

Looking to HO next Sat. Feb 5th. Will split all expenses and can bring an additional fisherman. 



Thanks, John


----------



## Tower_climber (Mar 13, 2009)

Did I mention I'll bring all the beer!!!:mmmbeer


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Tower_climber (1/30/2010)*
> Looking to HO next Sat. Feb 5th.
> Thanks, John


What she look like?


----------



## Tower_climber (Mar 13, 2009)

:banghead Not HO as in Ho...Ho as in needs a ride!!:doh


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Tower_climber (1/31/2010)*:banghead Not HO as in Ho...Ho as in needs a ride!!:doh


OH, I was getting excited.


----------



## Tower_climber (Mar 13, 2009)

LOL Sorry to disappoint ya there Marlin.



The rumor must be true about that extended rut season down there in the panhandle!


----------

